# Persian Empire Exhibit at The British Museum



## The Master™ (Sep 19, 2005)

For those of you interested, 

http://www.thebritishmuseum.ac.uk/persia/index.html

I understand from reports of this exhibit, that it boasts many of the finest and never before seen items from the Persian Empire...


----------



## Leto (Sep 19, 2005)

> sponsored by BP


Why do I find this mention quite strange ???

BTW, welcome back.


----------



## The Master™ (Sep 19, 2005)

Should the sponsorship by British Petroleum be a problem??? They started sponsoring before the hurricane hit the Gulf coast...

BTW, I'm only back sporadically...


----------



## Leto (Sep 19, 2005)

Never thought of the hurricane myself, but petrol company sponsoring a exhibit on Persian region is sure to raise eyebrows at least. Especially if it's presided that such exbihit was made possible by several Iranian departement (including the National Petroleum company). 
On the exhibit itself, sounds interesting - need to find a press trip in London to have a look at it.

Sporadically is better than nothing...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm popping down to London in November for a couple of days, so will try & catch it then. Agree with Leto with the odd sponsorship, but at least some of their ridiculously high profits are being channelled into "charitable" pusuits. A bit like a lotto winner doing community service 

Nice to see you again TM, even if only in spells


----------



## Spook (Sep 19, 2005)

I've lived in London for 22 years; and not once in that time have I been to the British Museum. Two trips to the London Dungeon though.  

I'll make sure to go and check this out. Looks like a lot of fun. 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mikeo (Sep 19, 2005)

I went on Saturday - the one thing I'd warn people about is the number of attendees! A bunch of us arrived at 14:30, and we got the last four tickets to get in at 16:00. It's a hard life - we had to sit in the pub over the road drinking Old Peculiar until 1600.. Old Peculiar on tap - score!

Oh yeah, the Persian stuff was neat as well. =D  Not completely exciting, but interesting, especially since I knew little of its history.


----------



## Spook (Sep 19, 2005)

mikeo said:
			
		

> I went on Saturday - the one thing I'd warn people about is the number of attendees! A bunch of us arrived at 14:30, and we got the last four tickets to get in at 16:00. It's a hard life - we had to sit in the pub over the road drinking Old Peculiar until 1600.. Old Peculiar on tap - score!


 
Doesn't History rule?


----------



## The Master™ (Sep 20, 2005)

So, the rule of thumb is, GET THERE EARLY (pre-9:00am) and take your sleeping bags... 

History is great!!!


----------



## Leto (Sep 20, 2005)

BTW, is it possible to access to the Reading room of the Museum as a regular visitor ?


----------



## Esioul (Oct 11, 2005)

I love the British Museum. Of course now I livetoo far away to visit as much as I used to. I wish I could go home.


----------

